# Hornets name Robert Pack assistant coach



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/Hornets_Name_Robert_Pack_Assis-321130-31.html


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't know if he can coach, but he was a solid backup PG, and should be a good mentor at the very least.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I used to love seeing him in games when he was with the Hornets for a short stint...I hope he's good.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Robert Pack was an athletic freak in his time. I wonder if he can still dunk.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*The Return of Robert Pack*



> Robert Pack can still dunk.
> 
> Okay, maybe the 40-year-old former NBA point guard who was known for his ability to rise above the rim won’t be putting it down any time soon, but luckily YouTube clips of Pack keep his hops alive.
> 
> ...


http://www.beyondthebeat.net/20090908336/2009-articles/september/the-return-of-robert-pack.html


----------

